# Smith Transport vs Vantage helmets



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of the profile of the Transport. It's comfortable, the fit is good and I like the Boa adjustment but you can see that it's kind of domey on my head. 

I bought a men's helmet so that's possibly a factor but I wouldn't exactly call it low profile. Maybe if someone has a pic of the Vantage you can compare how they sit.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Whatever Smith helmet you choose, be sure to try it on. I've found their sizing to be inconsistent between different models. I have a large head and the fit of the Holt and Variant work best for me.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the Vantage, but you could go brimless Variant as well... both are pretty low profile. I usually wear a large in helmets, but dropped to a medium in the Vantage when I actually tried it on.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a transport and while it is a decent helmet and reasonably light etc. I would have to say I don't think it's low profile at all.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

*exactly what I needed*

Thanks for the info everybody!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Kayeby said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the profile of the Transport. It's comfortable, the fit is good and I like the Boa adjustment but you can see that it's kind of domey on my head.
> 
> I bought a men's helmet so that's possibly a factor but I wouldn't exactly call it low profile. Maybe if someone has a pic of the Vantage you can compare how they sit.


A men's helmet with what appears to be a pink stripe...nice.

Almost matches your pants


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

It's orange! Fluro orange.


----------

